

Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narhwal" Will Not Have A Release Candidate - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/02/12/natty-no-rc/

======
tygorius
Interesting that, in these secular times, a stated reason for not doing a RC a
week before shipping is that Easter weekend would overlap the crunch.

Not that it makes it _that_ different from previous releases, but with the
Unity UI shift and related changes it seems like there's still a lot of work
to be done before release. Viz [<http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2>]
and the description of the Desktop Edition:

"Unity is now the default in the Ubuntu Desktop session.

This is partially implemented. ...."

------
wccrawford
tl;dr - No RC. Beta2 instead.

